# Some images taken today



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

Bee in a crocus










in another crocus










A pussy willow with pollen, never noticed the pollen in the willows before...










A newly opened red Hellebore


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice pictures.
Our crocus have bloomed out here but I have never seen a bee on them.


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Gorgeous shots! What type lens did you use for these?

Greg


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

I used a 180mm for these. All the details (aperture etc.) can be seen by clicking on the thumbnail of the photo in my photo gallery site (yes, it is different from my farm site... or my technical site. 

Here is a link to the latest photo updates there.


----------

